# Tales From The Crypt: Have Yourself A Scary Little Christmas



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have this for ya ! I'll upload it to a Dropbox link & PM you with a link for it as it is a large file over 25MB for emailing


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for this. I was always curious to know how this sounded.
After listening, I've got to say, while humorous, Christmas and Halloween just don't mix very well.
I've got to imagine this didn't sell very well when released back in '95.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

After listening to a few tracks, I agree...


----------

